# Kenmore sewing machine



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Something has gone wrong with my Kenmore sewing machine that was a Christmas present from my folks when I was 16.

I will be 50 in April. 

Model 158.13450 Serial 0042033

The motor runs but the needle does not move up and down at all. 

You can turn the wheel by hand it is very hard to turn where before it was easy. 

Any ideas what can be wrong?

I checked the sears parts list for this machine and most of the stuff they no longer carry.

Would it be worth taking to a repair shop?

Thanks 
Cindy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd take it in, and tell them to call you when they find the problem so you can okay or not what is needed to repair it.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

I remember reading on here awhile back where someone said to make sure the machine is well oiled. 

The Kenmore has been in the cabinet for about 20 years.

I removed it and started oiling everything from the bottom on up. 

It helped that I found the owners manual that told me where to put the oil.

I am happy to report it is working again!

I don't know how long it will keep working but I oiled it ran it for a few minutes oiled again ran it then oiled it again.

Can you put too much oil on them?

Thanks again to everyone that has given tips and advice on machine maintenance over the years.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good that you found the manual and got it oiled. I bet once you get to using it and working the oil through it, it will be just fine.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love my old Kenmore...when it broke, I was lucky to find someone with old parts and have it repaired...sounds like the belt may be broken if the needle will not move up and down....


----------

